
The Perfect Ted Talk That Never Happened - rahuldottech
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D4PFrYteKxI
======
djsumdog
I wonder how many replication attempts they tried. There could still be some
value if it happened sometimes at not others. If it is random, there is value
in the negative result. Extremists don't perceive color differently: that's a
valuable finding!

